
How Facebook Could Use Giphy to Collect Your Data - aspenmayer
https://onezero.medium.com/how-facebook-could-use-giphy-to-collect-your-data-70824aa2647b
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with Medium links:

[http://archive.today/5chqS](http://archive.today/5chqS)

